# Getting to the shore from philly?



## mhemberg (Sep 21, 2005)

Can someone supply a good route to Cape May from downtown Philly. Light traffic not a hundred turns.

Thanks in advance


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sounds like we're kind of in the same boat, just different areas. (I just posted an ad looking for a route from Virginia Beach, VA to Philly, or at least SOME of the way).

I'm guessing that probably our only solutions are going to wind up buying books on "biking in XYZ state" or those red DeLorme state roadmap books (I use them for hiking in remote areas, and think they cost $15-20 each).

Let me know if you find any really useful titles for PA.


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

I second that request. I would love to know a good route to Cape May.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Joey,

If I could give some humble advice, I think you'd get a MUCH better response if you did another post. 

This time, instead of "Philly to the shore", try "Philly to Cape May"- "the shore" could also be Rehobeth Beach, Wildwood, Atlantic City, etc.

People seem to respond more to specific questions. 

Just my opinion- if you disagree, I'll still come to your aid if you're being clubbed by an angry cage-dweller (person in a car that thinks they own the road).


----------

